# Chi Energy, Please Read



## UnknownError (Jan 16, 2010)

As DP is a constant state of internal anxiety I would like everyone to try something out. If you haven't heard of it CHI ENERGY (as the eastern cultures call it) or orgone energy as Willheim Riech called it, its time to find out a little more. Check out www.rrr.bz for a free energy transfer card you print, transfer the energy to water and start drinking. This ain't a scam or an advert. I've been drinking it the last few days and the anxiety has started to dissappear, I reccomend for those who want to start living normally. Please check it out, fill out your e-mail, name and print out the card when it arrives. Then place the card underneath some water (about a minute or two) and drink. You will notice the taste change afterwards and you will begin to feel energized and balanced. Let me know what you think. I have just invested in a machine and cannot wait for it to arrive..
Illz

www.rrr.bz for the tester (lasts for 2 hours)
and http://www.hscti.com/ for orgone technology page, info on the inventor and his products, detailed video descriptions.

Good luck


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Heck I'm game lol. So what do you do? They send you this chi energy card to your email and you just print it out on your printer and then you probably cut the card out from the page and put it under a glass of water? How about putting it right into the water for a couple minutes? That would make more sense to me since the energy would disolve into the water directly. Unless the printer ink contaminates it.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, just tried the water test. Had the card under the glass like recommended. Couldn't really detect a difference in taste though, maybe a little sweeter with the chi energy. But just for good measure I'm putting that card under my lottery tickets....you just never know haha.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

This is strange. I felt my dp lift almost completely tonight and I don't know what did it. A placebo effect from drinking the chi water? The valerian root capsule that I took last night (that pretty much all it did was make me groggy in the morning)? The apple cider vinegar with green tea capsule (for weight loss) that I took this afternoon? Man it was weird but "life" returned tonight for a few hours. Dp is back now but I have no explanation. I haven't been taking hemp oil for a few days and I know I felt better when I was taking it but haven't taken it lately. I just made another card (I guess you can keep printing these things out without limit) so I will be energizing some more water with chi. Will let you know how I feel tomorrow with just drinking this crazy chi water and nothing else lol.

Try it and see how you feel...even if it's only a placebo effect.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Bit of a bummer today. I took nothing but chi water and didn't feel anything special. Not like last night where sensations came back big time. I guess the placebo effect only works once.

Or maybe it was the valerian root or the apple cider with green tea supplements that made me feel good.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

maybe a combination of all of them.


----------



## Lexx (Jan 31, 2008)

Valerian seem to be helping me a lot to do everything i need to during the day without getting out of it. i open a capsule and take it througout a day. (valerian+coffee+tryptophan=baad mix.. i still do it all the time))))


----------

